# New Diet: Take 2



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

Hey all, out of work at the moment so i have to cut back on my present diet, saying that however im still able to spend £20 per week on top of my familys normal meals/bla bla bla. my diet is remaining the same in some places like before however i want to substitute a couple of meals....

Old diet

Breakfast:7-8 pm

Oatmeal/porridge-300 cals:4g fat:86g carbs:3g protein

4 Mediuim Eggs - 240 cals.14g fat.1g carbs:24g protein

Pure Whey Protein-80 cals.14g fat.1g carbs. 18g protein

Meal 2

USN Weight Gain Shake-600 cals.4g fat.100g carbs.40g protein

1 banana- 50cals.50g carbs obviously

meat sandwiches-100 cals. 2g fat.20g carbs.10g protein

Meal 3

1 tuna salad (home made BIG one)-550 cals:25g fat.8g carbs.42g protein

(2 tins of tuna in it).

Meal 4

beans-118 cals.1g fat. 26 carbs. 6g protein

turkey/chicken/beef- 200 cals. 9g fat. 2 g carbs. 30g protein

potato/l.fat chips-60 cals. 0g fat. 12g carbs 3g protein

Meal 5

USN Weight Gain Shake-600 cals.4g fat.100g carbs.40g protein

1 banana- 50cals.50g carbs obviously

1 yoghurt-50 cals.1g fat.8g carbs.6g protein

Meal 6

Steak Sandwich 400 cals.10g fat.60g carbs.30g protein

i make this out to be:

3400 calories

75g fat-20%

434g carbs-50%

246g protein-30%

New Diet

Breakfast:7-8 pm

2 bowls Oatmeal/porridge- 420 cals

4 Mediuim Eggs - 240 cals.14g fat.1g carbs:24g protein

Pure Whey Protein- 80 cals.14g fat.1g carbs. 18g protein

Meal 2

USN Weight Gain Shake-600 cals.4g fat.100g carbs.40g protein

1 banana- 50cals.

200g Lean Chicken Breast

Meal 3

1 tuna pasta salad (580 cals:25g fat.65g carbs.42g protein)

Meal 4

beans-118 cals.1g fat. 26 carbs. 6g protein

turkey/chicken/beef- 200 cals. 9g fat. 2 g carbs. 30g protein

potato-60 cals. 0g fat. 12g carbs 3g protein

Meal 5

USN Weight Gain Shake-600 cals.4g fat.100g carbs.40g protein

1 banana- 50cals.50g carbs obviously

1 yoghurt-50 cals.1g fat.8g carbs.6g protein

Meal 6

Steak Sandwich 400 cals.10g fat.60g carbs.30g protein

Meal 7

The meal that my family makes (reheat it at the end of the day)

Meal 8

150g cottage Cheese

Havnt bothered to work it out exactly like previous diet but an extra 2 meals and more meat sources should meet the 4000 calories mark. been gaining on the existing diet for a few weeks now, gained about 2 lbs in 5 weeks, slow progress but it is progress and thats what matters.

Some of you are wondering why i am actually eating more when i am actually cutting down the price of my weekly shopping list right? Fact is im buying all this stuff in bulk now and am preparing almost all of the food the night before and putting it all into containers etc. And for the 1st time ever i am drinking 2-3 litres a day of water which feels really great. I think this is a good opportunity also to take some creatine loading. Dont know about that yet.

I guess the real reason im posting this is to:

1. Check over that diet, any improvements to be made?

2. Does anybody know any good recipes for tinned tuna?? im having trouble eating it on its own now.

any extra help would be appreciated, cheers lads.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

> I guess the real reason im posting this is to:
> 
> 1. Check over that diet, any improvements to be made?
> 
> ...


My thoughts:

Looks pretty good. I take it it's a bulking diet.

I would swap out the weight gain shake for a meal or a real food smoothie.

What does "the meal that my family makes" typically consist of?

That's a REALLY small potato to be only 12g of carbs and 60 calories!

I tend to prefer to go higher percentage-wise on the protein, but obviously this depends on your body type and how you respond to carbs.

As for the tuna, try burgers:

Mix a tin of tuna, a tbsp of oats and an egg white together and mould into a couple of burgers. Cook in a little extra virgin olive oil.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

cheers big

1. My family meal typically consists of meat, veg etc etc,not pizza or any processed ready meal crap. I dont rely on this meal, but its being made so i eat it.

2. yes its a bulking diet

3. i will form now on put a tin of tuna in my protein shakes

4. i made a mistake on the potato, its about 50-60g carbs x4-200-230 cals.

5. Your the best Big


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Meals 1 and 2 need more fats in them.

Meal 5 needs more fats too.

Meal 6 needs more protein.

I have to leave now but I will finish off more on the diet later. I have to leave right now.


----------

